# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Oxandrolone Capsules Real or Fake???

## ineedsome

Hi guys,

I really need some opinions from guys in the know. I bought some Oxandrolone Capsules and really need to know if anyone has ever come across them. I was told by my source they are legit and capsules are made now. They are light blue and dark blue capsules. 10mg each 100 per bottle and expensive. Problem is can't find them on the net at all. No company exists. Company info on label seems to be fake and unheard of. The website does not exist and has been bougfht by a company that owns hundreds of website names.. Does this mean the product is fake? Bottles sealed and labeled nicely. Pic included. Thanks so much guys. I know there are UGL but is this one of them or a legit Product.

----------


## Necrosaro

Edit the picture since I see the website on the bottle. Also I would have a hard time trusting something in caps.

----------


## ineedsome

Thanks Necrosaro I have covered the Website (which is fake by the way, never existed) and caps are apparently common with UGL I was told for this product. What do you think about that?

----------


## ineedsome

ANYONE with any more info on this stuff??????

----------


## Bonaparte

Since its apparently an obscure UGL, you just have to try it and find out.

----------

